# Taking care of a stray dog



## Alumi (Oct 4, 2008)

I found a stray 2 days ago. She was covered in scars and looked to be starving. I've been feeding her as much as I can, and I got Frontline medication to get rid of her fleas.

We scheduled to let her see a vet this week, but I'm mostly concerned about the scars. It seems like someone beat her viciously, and I think she's mixed with some breed of pitbull. 

It makes me wonder if someone was trying to train her to fight and if she could have any bad temperament.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

First thing is FIRST! Do not allow a stray come into your house and do not allow your dogs to go near the stray until you get the stray dog checked at the vets, and keep the stray dog in separate rooms so the other dogs cannot catch w/e the stray dog has 

I urgent you to take the stray dog to the vet's they can give the dog a dip bath for the fleas


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> First thing is FIRST! Do not allow a stray come into your house and do not allow your dogs to go near the stray until you get the stray dog checked at the vets, and keep the stray dog in separate rooms so the other dogs cannot catch w/e the stray dog has
> 
> I urgent you to take the stray dog to the vet's they can give the dog a dip bath for the fleas


Agreed. It's not safe to expose your pets to the stray until you are sure that she isn't carrying anything contagious. 

For the scars, do remember that this is not always an indication of fighting. That's a mistake that many people make...but in reality they could the product of many things. That's not to say she WASN'T in a fight yard - it's just not the only possibility out there. If she's been a stray for awhile than even normal life on the streets can result in a hardened appearance like that. There likely won't be any way to know for sure.

She also could or couldn't have behavior issues. As a stray there is no way of knowing her background and thus no way of knowing what she has experienced up till now. The only way to really decide if she does have problems is to spend a little time with her and see how she acts in different situations.


----------

